# Dessiner sous Cacoa



## TR (22 Décembre 2000)

J'essaye désespérement de porter un programme que j'avais fait en Java sous OS X. Comme on ne peut pas utiliser java.awt sous Cacoa, j'ai essayé de trouver les API correspondantes. Et là, le cauchemard!

Mon programme est censer tracer des courbes dans une fenêtre. J'utilisais donc Java.awt.Canvas, et la classe Graphics. Pour tracer une ligne, il me suffisait de faire g.drawLine, ou getGraphics.drawLine.
Sous Cacoa, j'ai défini une sous classe de NSView, et je cherche à dessiner dedans. Et là ça ne marche pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Il faut absouluement que tout ce que je veux dessiner soit présent dans le constructeur et dans une méthode "drawRect", sinon rien ne se passe. 
Bref, je suis perdu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Y a-t-il un équivalent de Graphics en Cacoa?

Quelqu'un peut-il me monter un petit bout de code qui ne ferait que tracer une ligne ou un cercle?

Quelqu'un peut m'aider, ou je retourne sous MRJ?


----------



## Manu (23 Décembre 2000)

Je ne sais si tu as lu les apis cocoa pour commencer.
Saches que sous cocoa tu disposes dans l'Application Kit de fonctions pour faire ce que tu veux.
En outre il existe une classe NSBezierPath qui te permet de reproduire des courbes de Bezier donc les lignes, les cercles,... etc.

Dans les outils de développement, Apple fournit en exemple une petite appli (Draw2) qui te fait toutes les figures graphiques.

Tout tient en une seule classe, GraphicView qui herite de NSView.

La classe NSAffineTransform te permet d'effectuer tout type de transformations géométriques (comme l'effet de génie dans Aqua).
Vas à l'@ :
http://developer.apple.com/techpubs/macosx/Cocoa/CocoaTopics.html 

tu trouveras les apis cocoa classées par thème.

A+


----------

